# Help with ID



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

So after my I let my tank go to poo I restocked my tank as a species tank this weekend picking up these guys. They we labeled and sold as Mbuna Zebra but looked more like an Afra to me???


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

From the shots I for sure can not tell one way or another. But yep I would get better shots as I have my doughts as to being as sold too assuming they ment _M.zebra_. Not C.afra but maybe hybrid. 
Erm Mbuna Zebra is not a species name so you would be lucky to get anything pure.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

They look an awful lot like my Labidochromis sp. Mbamba.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=737


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

@Demigod....I think that might be it. In stead of fiddling with still shots I did a short video of the new additions.


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Video is private.


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

Demigod said:


> Video is private.


Should be good now.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd say Labidochromis sp. Mbamba.

Here is a vid I took the other day to show off my Blue X Red zebras. There are 4-5 male and 1-2 female Mbamba in there with them... even though I wasn't focusing on them you can still see them.


----------



## AndrasLOHF (Jul 8, 2013)

Yup, I have the exact same coloration on mine as you have in your tank so I'll agee.... Labidochromis sp. Mbamba. Thanks for the help! :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hate to say it but given the name sold as and were they come from. Its a long jump to say _Labidochromis sp. Mbamba_ or anything pure. If they were then they would have been sold as such. You have some quite attractive hybrids in all probibility.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Most do look like Labidochromis "Mbamba" to me. Hard to be sure about the whole group. Maybe you got lucky, they look like decent fish.

Keep an eye on the group, update with pics as they grow. See if any of the fish seem different, different face, different markings.


----------



## cichlid11 (Jun 2, 2013)

2nd one is a demasoni


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid11 said:


> 2nd one is a demasoni


There is yellow along the upper dorsal, therefore not demasoni.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Erm we may now be talking at cross purposes. There is an all BB one in there too but think its not _Pseudotropheus demasoni_ but iether _zebra_ or _Metriaclima fainzilberi_ or one of that crowd. Sorry I still can not Id your yellow tops.
Kind of need em adult and a good photo. Even then its hard, so many, so similar + hybrids.

Mind you I can not rule out you have stuck it real lucky and got yourself pure _Labidochromis sp._ "Mbamba"


----------

